# New 21 litre planted tank, please advise



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Im new to this forum and new to planted tanks, I have purchase a new 21 litre tank for my Red Dragon Betta which I am moving as he is having his tail nipped and I am afraid he may lose to much finage. I have planted this tank with a 3 recommended plants from my LFS. I am also planning on adding some Riccia Fluitans in the forground.

Tank Dimensions

36 wide x 22 across x 26 tall

Tank info

* 21 Litres
* 9 watt Arcadia PL light
* 2mm substrate
* No CO2 (decided to small for CO2, if you think I should use, what equipment 
is recommended for such a small tank.)
* Liquid firts, (Tetra Plant PlantaMin every 4 weeks)
* No filter (should I use a filter?)
* 75 Watt heat element

Fish

* 2 Red Dragon bettas (1 male 1 female both to be introduced to this tank
* tomorrow).
* I am also thinking of adding some cherry shrimp at somepoint, will they be ok with betta's? what else would be recommended?

Thanks for all advise and for reading my post 

http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger2/147/605194762696982/1600/111163/image-upload-13-777945.jpg


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Is that Arcadia light a compact fluorescent? I tried looking it up and it looked like a normal output fluorescent to me. If it's normal output then 9W might be low for some plants. You should still be able to grow some anubias and java moss which are really nice. Java mass has taken over my 20 gallon!

For the CO2, I don't think it's really necessary but it might be if you want that riccia to thrive. Try the yeast and sugar in a soda pop bottle CO2 method. The other option for a tank that size would be the paintball systems.

I always thought that a male betta would stress out a lone female? I've never actually kept them though but I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

9 watts over a 21 liter (5.5 gallons) is considered low light. Make sure to stick to plants that will do well like: Anubias, Java fern/moss, Crypts. Riccia will most than likely not flourish in your tank. 

You won't need C02 injection, but use Seachem Excel for a carbon source. I would also recommend dosing ferts more than once a month, at least weekly. You will need to add ferts containing both macro and micro nutrients.

I personally would use a filter to keep the water from becoming stagnate, for removing debris and just making the water cleaner.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thank you for such a quick reply!

The lighting is a compact light, its a 9 Watt ARC-POD. If I get a second one of these will this suffice?

Today the water is looking murky but I'm still cycling the tank so I've put it down to that, I have placed a filter into the tank like suggested by Trena C (filter model is an Aqua Flow 1).

I've used filter media from another tank so this should speed up the cycle.

I am attaching a pic so you can see the murky water and the type of tank.









DSC00036.jpg (image)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i think a second light would be ideal to keep you options open to a wider variety.

for the filter i would probably use the redsea nano filter or the smallest aquaclear? 

the heater seems a bit of overkill but thats up to you. 

one male and one female will leave you with one male in the end unless you are trying to breed them and in that case your tank/setup is all wrong. 

shrimp are great for bettas! i have yet seen one turn a good feeding of shrimp.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advise eklikewhoa, will bear in mind not to add shrimp unless its feeding time 

I have ordered Seachem Excel for CO2 and also read some more on Betta's to refresh my memory a bit about tankmates.

Tap water conditions
7.2 ph
3 kh
16 gh
0 NO2

When should I start testing the tankwater?


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

I have now posted a few pictures of my now scaped tank Aquascaping section here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/34733-21-litre-planted-tank.html


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

It looks like you left the plants in the pots. Your plants will grow better if you carefully remove them from the pots and plant them into the gravel leaving a little room around each stem but still leaving them in a group.

Stem plants can be trimmed by cutting or pinching the stem just above a leaf node. The cuttings can be planted. You can take a group of stem plants and do layered cuttings to create a rounded bush appearance.

You might want to consider a smaller piece of wood. You might also want to consider using a moss rather than riccia with your current lighting, then increase the amount of light if you decide you want more light later. It is easier to get started with a low to moderate light tank than with a high light tank because it is easier to regulate the fertilizer and you will have fewer algae problems while you learn to keep the tank balanced.

Since you are new to planted tanks you might want to read Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks. Rex has a lot of good information posted there.

Have fun!


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback, I have now removed all plants from pots and removed one of the larger ones from the back, the wood seems like it hadn't finished sinking and has now sinked properly.

The link you have sent me is incredibly useful and seems to have put a lot of the useful information I have gathered in one place, plus more! 

Please find picture here: 









Also my Betta's fins are growing back wonderfully!


----------

